# NMC Ballot Papers



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

For anyone that is a club member, the wrong ballot paper has been posted out by accident.If you have the 2016 paper it can be binned. The Club secretary is in Germany at the minute and will send out new ones in a few days.


----------

